
Byebye Windows – Going Full Linux - azhenley
https://yizhang82.dev/byebye-windows
======
eggy
I use both. I work with Autodesk Inventor, MathCAD, Excel, and a bunch of
other software that simply doesn't run on Linux, and if there are similar
programs, they are far behind e.g. FreeCAD vs. Inventor. Like a programming
language, and OS is just a tool too, so for web dev and other technologies
that are stronger on Linux, use Linux. I also use Mathematica, Blender 3D and
FreeCAD, and they run fine on Linux. The cost of laptops allows me to have
two, and not use emulators, images or other VMs to run a different OS. I still
have a 2011 iMac 27. I was running a dual boot system for a few years on my
Alienware, but got tired of switching on the spur of the moment, and Windows
runs better on it probably due to drivers, and for the not-so-important color
keyboard changes. There are some edge cases, like using Continuous[1] to
program in F# on my 2016 iPad Pro. For data science, machine learning, ANNs
you can develop on anything if you are using a web service. I play with ML on
both Linux and Windows. I like playing with Red[2] the programming language
and Raylib[3]. Red runs better on Windows at the moment, although they are
pushing for a better Linux experience.

[1] [http://continuous.codes/](http://continuous.codes/) [2] [https://www.red-
lang.org/](https://www.red-lang.org/) [3]
[https://www.raylib.com/](https://www.raylib.com/)

------
perrygrande
I think Linux much faster and better than the window operating systems

------
fourier_mode
I would recommend the OP to use ALE linting in vim.

